

Free Online Courses - mippie_moe
http://www.free-classes.com

======
denzil_correa
Good work! I see that you are collecting information from exisitig free
courses out there & organizing it in one place. Right?

~~~
mippie_moe
That's correct. The goal of this site is to aggregate all free courses
available on line to one place. It has courses from MIT, Harvard, UCBerkeley,
Yale, UHouston, etc.

------
mekarpeles
Nice work Mike!

